# Lemon and Butter Baked Vermillion Snapper...



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2021)

Summer fishing is in full swing here in S. Louisiana... Took my cousin out with his family and got into a feeding frenzy of  big Vermillon snapper and the kids caught fish until their arms were jello! Fast as they could get the bait back down, they had another fish on. Also caught two Cobia too. Was a great weekend on the water! When we got back in town Monday, baked snapper dinner that night. It was really good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

Those fish look real good Inda. When I first read the title I thought you were posting about turtles.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice Pile of Snappers there, Inda!!
Better give those boys a rest !!!
I too was looking for the Turtle!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 1, 2021)

It don't get no better than that....


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Those fish look real good Inda. When I first read the title I thought you were posting about turtles.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris. Turtle eh? Is there such a thing as a vermillion turtle that lives up north?



Bearcarver said:


> Nice Pile of Snappers there, Inda!!
> Better give those boys a rest !!!
> I too was looking for the Turtle!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks Bear! They passed out in the bean bags on the ride in....did not wake until we idled into the launch! LOL!



GonnaSmoke said:


> It don't get no better than that....


Thanks GS!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Those fish look real good Inda.


Chris, the vermillion (a.k.a beeliner) snapper is one of the tastiest snappers swimming in the ocean. Sweet meat, light and flaky. The legal length is 10" long...all the ones we caught were at least 14" with most 16" or longer. The state record is 6.19 pounds. We caught one that was 3.5 pounds with most 1.25-1.5 pounds. Really nice vermillion snapper.....


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 1, 2021)

Bless their Hearts.  Those young men caught enough Snapper and Cobia to feed the family for a good week! They earned their rest.  The meal  you showed looked so good. Give me a little rice, hot sauce,  fresh hot bread, and a cold adult drink, I'd never leave!!!!  Are you going to smoke/dry some of the remaining Snapper or Cobia or freeze it for the family?
John


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 1, 2021)

Man what a day of fishing!! Jealous for sure!!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Bless their Hearts.  Those young men caught enough Snapper and Cobia to feed the family for a good week! They earned their rest.  The meal  you showed looked so good. Give me a little rice, hot sauce,  fresh hot bread, and a cold adult drink, I'd never leave!!!!  Are you going to smoke/dry some of the remaining Snapper or Cobia or freeze it for the family?
> John


Thanks Wurst! I asked them which they liked better...catfishing or offshore fishing. They both said offshore fishing is WAY better!! LOL!!! We are going to give some out to family. We have a boat so will be fishing all summer...can't eat it all; rather eat it fresh if I can anyways....but we will freeze some; snapper freezes well.

Also have a bag of swordfish loin that my guide buddy gave me. He caught 120# and 135# swordfish Saturday with clients...that will be grilled very soon-won't make it to the freezer.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 1, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man what a day of fishing!! Jealous for sure!!


Thanks jcam222! I feel blessed to have the gulf of mexico at my doorstep with fresh seafood year round.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 1, 2021)

That was a tough call you gave those boys - catfish or ocean.  I would look like the Lotto ball bouncing around if you asked me which one I wanted to do?! My father use to tell folks I could eat my weight in catfish and not miss a beat. With my kids living in Bluffton/Hilton Head, offshore fishing just compounds the problem!!!! BTW - If you need any help with the swordfish let me know. Ya'll aren't that far to travel on I-20 from South Carolina?! And after COVID lockdown, I need a road trip to reality. LOL!!  
John


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 1, 2021)

Wow that is just pure awesomeness all around!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2021)

Very nice, it makes me want to move back to the coast!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 2, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Wow that is just pure awesomeness all around!


Thanks civilsmoker!



SmokinAl said:


> Very nice, it makes me want to move back to the coast!
> Al


Thanks Al! I forget how good simple baked fish can be!


----------

